# ADW.Launcher has stopped. ---Message



## delcla (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

So I justed installed cm9 on my HP and when I started it I got this message "ADW.Launcher has stopped."
I closed it and it reappears and I can't do anything on my HP. How do I remove or stop this message from popping out.

Thanks


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

You could try removing the app through adb shell.

Not sure of the exact command off hand but it's something like

adb remount
adb shell rm /data/app/APPNAME

Obviously 'appname' will need to be the exact name of the application.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dprose (Feb 9, 2012)

I also get the message "Unfortunately, ADW.Launcher has stopped". This started after upgrading to CIM9. I did a factory reset of webos to wipe it clean, then installed CIM9. Same problem. I have NO apps installed yet. Some times I get the clock has stopped message as well. I can wipe the Touchpad and go back to Webos only and all is fine. I can even install CIM7 and all is fine. But every time I try to put CIM9 on I get the error.. any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## tateburns (Feb 13, 2012)

I had ADWLauncher EX running for a day in CM9 and it caused constant freezes. Uninstalled and everything has been fine since.


----------



## SylvianDark (Oct 11, 2011)

I also have this problem after installing CM9.


----------

